# What happened to Fusion ?



## SMN (Apr 23, 2003)

400 and some posts and got banned.  What got into him ?  What happened to him ?


----------



## KiVan (Apr 23, 2003)

he probably get mad without apparent reason... bah


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 23, 2003)

If you must know, check these threads: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=7583.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=7586.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=7588.

Althought I was quite surprised when I saw all that.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 23, 2003)

Haha, what a loser he was.


----------



## SMN (Apr 23, 2003)

something must got into him I bet.  I've read his threads and can't find a best reason for him being so mad

Oh well


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 23, 2003)

One reason I can think of is that someone else could have been messing around using his GBATemp account. It wouldn't be the first time that happens. Of course, I really don't know what really happened.


----------



## Koekie (Apr 23, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 23 2003 said:


> One reason I can think of is that someone else could have been messing around using his GBATemp account. It wouldn't be the first time that happens. Of course, I really don't know what really happened.


I don't think that was the real fusion...


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 23, 2003)

Since he sayed the first one get banned was him, I think he is been hacked, I don't think a sane person would do that,


----------



## RayorDragonFall (Apr 23, 2003)

Heh, that's logic right? I think mugs or other person like that did that. Look at the posts


----------



## dice (Apr 23, 2003)

Look guys whatever's happened has happened. I think we should just leave it at that before more trouble is caused.

=Topic Closed=

Sorry wrong forum !!!


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 24, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 23 2003 said:


> One reason I can think of is that someone else could have been messing around using his GBATemp account. It wouldn't be the first time that happens. Of course, I really don't know what really happened.


Dice is right, and I'm moving this.

I agree with Phuzzz above. Fusion has normally uses pretty accurate language, and the new ones seem VERY bad in that department.

-Tempest out.-


----------



## T-hug (Apr 24, 2003)

I remember when he said he had 'Payback' beta...


----------



## Dark_Firetime (Apr 24, 2003)

Hummm all thing can hapen in the live even going mad !


----------



## Callahah (Apr 24, 2003)

How can i believe that guy was the real Fusion???No way,must be a joker or something,who would self-ban like that? Fusion posts used to be away much diiferent from that crap.I don't believe that was the real guy,must be a fake.


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 24, 2003)

So I thought, someone must have used Fusion's account to spam in this forum.

Btw Tempest,


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> I agree with Phuzzz above. Fusion has normally uses pretty accurate language, and the new ones seem VERY bad in that department.


It's was my idea, not phuzzz's. Beside, he haven't even posted here yet.


----------



## Tempest Stormwin (Apr 24, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 23 2003 said:


> It's was my idea, not phuzzz's. Beside, he haven't even posted here yet.


Sorry. I'm going through some tough times and I tend to slip up now and then when that happens. Sorry!

-Tempest out.-


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Tempest Stormwind @ Apr 24 2003 said:


> Sorry. I'm going through some tough times and I tend to slip up now and then when that happens. Sorry!
> 
> -Tempest out.-


Don't worry about it, a mistake like that isn't going to make me angry or anything. After all, everybody makes mistakes.


----------



## SMN (Apr 24, 2003)

Why this post's here ?  I thought I posted in General Off-Topic Chat forum.  It shouldn't be in Suggestion, Forum Help.  I brought it up not to get suggestion nor getting help on Fusion case


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 24, 2003)

Because the thread is about Fusion's ban and since these kind of subjects have already been discussed in the Suggestion forum, Tempest moved it here.


----------



## Fusion Master (Apr 24, 2003)

Are you talking about Fusion or me?

I hope I'm not banned.....


----------



## SMN (Apr 23, 2003)

400 and some posts and got banned.  What got into him ?  What happened to him ?


----------



## Kyoji (Apr 24, 2003)

Fusion! if your were banned, you wouldnt of been able to post that post


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 24, 2003)

QUOTE(Fusion Master @ Apr 24 2003 said:


> Are you talking about Fusion or me?
> 
> I hope I'm not banned.....


Relax! We're not talking about you Fusion Master, we're talking about Fusion who got banned for threads like those I posted above. See this one for example: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=ST&f=7&t=7588.


----------



## Fusion Master (Apr 24, 2003)

Phew...

That's good to know..

Thanks X-Gamer


----------



## X-Gamer (Apr 24, 2003)

Hmm? I don't know if anyone noticed but Fusion's ban seems to be gone now.


----------



## SMN (Apr 25, 2003)

QUOTE(X-Gamer @ Apr 24 2003 said:


> Hmm? I don't know if anyone noticed but Fusion's ban seems to be gone now.


That's good.  He deserves to have the 2nd chance especially everyone here believes it wasn't him behind that nick that day.

I wouldn't think it would be fair for him (though) comming back seing his nick banned because of someone else using it


----------



## nicko (Apr 25, 2003)

For example, if he was connected from a public CPU and he forgot to logout, the next person was able to use his account...
IMO, he deserves a 2° chance (as other ppl had it on this board)


----------



## Octavious (Apr 25, 2003)

That is the right thing to do.
Although if he goes to school or work and someone seen him log on then hate him, they got the password esyly. I dont think that he was hacked unless he pissed off the wrong guy. Ahh. People these days.

~Octavious


----------



## No Name Trowa Barton (Apr 25, 2003)

i hope if and when he comes back he resumes his older pre-BAN ME posts. i liked his posts and thought he added a grate deal of converstaion to the forum.


----------

